# Any Chin Woo People Here?



## dancingalone (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a new student joining my Goju-ryu karate school.  He's trained for a couple of years with a Chin Woo teacher.  Can anyone point me to some good resources about the Chin Woo curriculum?  I suppose I have an idle curiosity about what he had been studying previously.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 29, 2010)

Chin Woo (Jingwu) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chin_Woo_Athletic_Association

http://www.chinwoo.com/

Curriculum - Early Days, may not be the same today

During the early days of Ching Wu (Jing Mo) in Shanghai, chief instructor, Zhao Lianhe developed a curriculum that became the standard Chin Woo sets (Fundamental Routines).

Shi Er Lu Tan Tui &#21313;&#20108;&#36335;&#28525;&#33151; (Twelve Rows of Spring Leg)

Gong Li Quan &#21151;&#21147;&#25331;(Power Fist)

Jie Quan &#33410;&#25331; (Connecting Fist)

Da Zhan Quan &#22823;&#25112;&#25331; (&#19978;)(&#19979;)(Big Battle Fist - Upper & Lower)

Qun Yang Gun &#32676;&#32650;&#26829; (Shepherd Staff)

Ba Gua Dao &#20843;&#21350;&#20992; (Eight Diagram Broadsword)

Wu Hu Qiang &#20116;&#34382;&#26538; (Five Tiger Spear)

Jie Tan Tui &#25509;&#28525;&#33151; (Tan Tui Sparring)

Tao Quan &#22871;&#25331; (Set Fist)

Dan Dao Chuan Qiang &#21333;&#20992;&#20018;&#26538; (Broadsword versus Spear)
Styles taught varied from school to school, depending on the local Masters: for example, Northern Mantis, Northern Shaolin Lo Han, Eagle Claw, Bizong, Mizongyi, etc. The standard curriculum, however, was universally taught in all Chin Woo Associations.


----------



## cwk (Jul 2, 2010)

it all depends on the school.
some chin woo schools now focus more on wushu while others are more traditional. my sifu teaches younger students a mix of wushu and traditional northern kung fu for competitions but I never learned any wushu, I was only interested in traditional stuff, so I was taught northern kung fu and wing chun.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's a good link as well: http://www.jingmo.org/


FYI In Northern Mantis depending on the branch we also utilize the "10 Basic Jing Wu Routines".


----------



## cwk (Jul 6, 2010)

Tensei85 said:


> Here's a good link as well: http://www.jingmo.org/
> 
> 
> FYI In Northern Mantis depending on the branch we also utilize the "10 Basic Jing Wu Routines".



This is true of a lot of praying mantis and eagle claw schools too. The reason being that a lot of lineages can be traced back to the masters who came to teach at the original Chin Woo in Shanghai.


----------



## edudley (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff, I studied wushu for several years but in the end never really felt like I learned any real applications as most were always preparing to compete.

Good stuff, shame the US Chin Woo website is lacking good information.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 7, 2010)

cwk said:


> This is true of a lot of praying mantis and eagle claw schools too. The reason being that a lot of lineages can be traced back to the masters who came to teach at the original Chin Woo in Shanghai.


 
Ya, true enough. Most dscendants from Luo Guang Yu line's & Lau Fat Mang's still teach some of the Jing Wu routines.

Coming from the Huang Han Xun line myself we teach all 10 basic routines. 

Do you train Tong Long or Ying Jow Pai?


----------



## cwk (Jul 8, 2010)

No,
I'm a northern shaolin (chin woo) and wing chun practitioner.
 Although personally, I do find that the chin woo shaolin routines have definitely been influenced  by ying jow. Just look at some of the applications of the chin woo Tan Tui. Lots of eagle claw grips in there.


----------



## shaolintradizionale (Jul 12, 2010)

Italian Chin Woo Athletic Association

http://www.italianchinwoo.it/shaolin

Curriculum Bei Shaolin KungFu 

http://www.italianchinwoo.it/shaolin/cintura_nera_1_striscia.html

Shaolin Wu Bu Quan
Shaolin Hei Hu Quan
Shaolin Wu Hua Quan
Shaolin Qing Long Quan
Shaolin Qi Chui
Shaolin Tong Bei Zhang
Shaolin Shao Huo Gun
Shaolin Luohan 18 Shou
Shaolin 13 Jiao
Shaolin Mei Hua Dao
Shaolin Liu He Gun
Shaolin Damo Jian
Shaolin Wu Xing Ba Fa Quan


----------



## Rabu (Jul 13, 2010)

Another site you could look for information on is www.redpalmclan.com

Its a forum dedicated to Northern Shaolin practice, which also has some additional forums attached.  I think Martial talk offers a much broader slice of the communities in general, but when you go looking for very particular things, you need to go to specialists.

Jingmo.org masters post and are active on that board.  I will also post there and invite people to this thread and see if you can get a response.

Best of luck!

Rob


----------

